
The soul of a new computer company - lelf
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2019/12/02/the-soul-of-a-new-computer-company/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682360).

------
ChuckMcM
FWIW I registered the domain name "moonmicrosystems.com" thinking along these
same lines :-). I share their passion that a "real" computer company need
exists. That said, Google and Facebook at least design their own computers
because they have the scale. Not many companies need 10,000 servers at a pop.

------
azhenley
Currently #4 is Jessie's blog post announcing the company too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682405)

------
throwGuardian
Third post about oxide/it's founders in the top 5? Either HN loves marketing
spiels or the founders have a passionate upvoting cartel, propping up the
exact same non-informative marketing in 3 different posts.

~~~
twunde
It's because of whom the founders are. Jessie Frazelle was a major engineer in
containers and a frequent talk giver. Steve Tuck was President and COO of
Joyent. Bryan Cantrill is the former CTO of Joyent and co-creater of Dtrace.
To many in the HN community those are impressive credentials. Added to that is
that many people here have worked with one of those three or at the very least
listened to at least one of their talks.

~~~
hinkley
Cantrill is also, if not a frequent presenter, a high profile one. He has an
odd mix of insightful observations peppered with highly inappropriate (but
amusing) speculations about Larry Ellison's membership in the Nazi Party.

